# Will slide from beretta 84fs fit 84bb



## ozzy14559 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello all. Just acquired a beretta 84bb in good condition but the slide on one side has quite a bit of pitting. Found a mint factory nickle slide and wondering if it would fit.Thanks for any input!


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

From what I understand the model number designation refers to some minor differences on the frame features but all the slides are the same. I had a 84F that needed a new slide. I found one on Gun Broker but after doing some research I could not find any difference between the sides as they are not marked with any specific model designation among all the 84's. I went ahead and purchased the slide and it ended up working fine with my frame. I would imagine the slide you are looking at would work OK as well as long as it is for the model 84 in general.


----------



## ozzy14559 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you so much 5215. Been hesitating all morning to whether to buy it or not but needed to be sure. Thanks again!


----------

